# Smoked Mackerel



## wade (Nov 26, 2015)

I was asked in PM to give some advice on smoking mackerel and so I have put together some Q-view that will hopefully help.

I picked up 6 mackerel from the fish counter at my local supermarket. They are better when fresh from the sea but these looked quite good. Unfortunately this was done at night and the florescent lights in the kitchen do not do justice to the fish.













Mackerel Gutted.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 26, 2015






The fish were filleted and pin-boned with the bony collars still left on













Mackerel filleted.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 26, 2015






If peppering the mackerel you can either do it before the cure or after. I usually do it before however if you want that cracked pepper effect on the finished fish then lay them on a bed of coarsely cracked pepper just before smoking.













Mackerel Peppered.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 26, 2015






One photo I did forget to take was the fish with the cure. I use a 1:1 weight for weight coarse grain sea salt and sugar cure. The fillets are placed on a wire rack to allow the removed water to drain underneath and the top surfaces of the fish are sprinkled with the cure until the top surfaces are all lightly, but completely, covered.

As mackerel fillets are quite thin they only need to be cured for 2.5 hours.

Once cured, rinse off all remaining cure under cold running water and pat dry with tissues.

The fish can be smoked on the wire racks but if you are going to hang them in the smoker then they need to be stringed and a skewer inserted to stop the fillets from distorting.













Mackerel ready for smoking.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 26, 2015






Leave to stand in the fridge overnight to allow the remaining moisture in the fish to equilibrate.

Cold smoke for 12-18 hours with a good air flow through the smoker to help remove water. I smoked these at 27 C (80 F) but they can be smoked at a lower temperature for longer.

When they come out the flesh is quite firm to the touch and has an oily coating.













Mackerel Smoked.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 26, 2015






Remove the strings and skewers and leave in the fridge for several hours to chill before packing.













Mackerel Smoked 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 26, 2015






These fillets will need to be cooked before eating but they can either be cooked in the same way as kippers or they can be baked in the oven at 180 C (350 F) for about 8-10 minutes.













Trimmed and Packed.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 26, 2015






I hope this helps.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2015)

Holy mackerel! Nice smoke Wade!


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice work with the Mackerel. As always good informative Qview.


----------



## smokewood (Nov 26, 2015)

WOW, Fantastic Instructions backed up with some excellent photo's, nice one Wade.


----------

